# "Rock 'Em Dead" (A Film for Horror Fans by Horror Fans))



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is a short film that myself and some friends made over the summer of 2007. It was released on Halloween and was received pretty well.

For all you fellow horror movie fans, this should be a fun ride!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

that was cool.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Draik41895 said:


> that was cool.


Thanks


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

your welcome!how do you come up with such great ideas?mine usually are too expensive for me to make


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Draik41895 said:


> your welcome!how do you come up with such great ideas?mine usually are too expensive for me to make


Three words. Keep It Simple.

I made this movie because I had access to a band, a farm location, I knew how to do various gore effects, and it was a fairly simple story.

I did the movie for about $40.00, spent on some make-up effects and tapes.

Write a story with a location you have access too and props you own. Where you live, what you have, is generally unique to you and, therefore, only YOU can make that particular movie.

Good luck!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Very cool movie. Are you in it?


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

lowdwnrob said:


> Very cool movie. Are you in it?


Sigh...yes I am.

I was the bartender at the Country Club - that scene was a quick insert to keep the audience on track with the story.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

MooreEnt24 said:


> Sigh...yes I am.
> 
> I was the bartender at the Country Club - that scene was a quick insert to keep the audience on track with the story.


Hey,that was my favorite part


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm so glad you guys enjoyed the movie. We are currently working on a feature length adaptation of the film....as a *Rock Musical*!

We're going to make sure it's pleasing for all you Halloween fans out there; and bring it to a whole new level!

We'll keep you posted!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The score, of course, is the best part

Well done, Moore! And I think you are absolutely dead on correct with the movie making advice.

So, is Christopher Walken on tap for the part of the devil in the feature length film?


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha - I wish! The man sure can dance.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck with the feature length version. The short was a good watch. I agree with Roxy, the music/score is excellent.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks! Maybe I'll post some little previews of the demo tracks from the musical...


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Check out the channel for our musical here!

www.youtube.com/rockemdeadmovie


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just updated the movie link - it's finally all in one video on YouTube in HD!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

I love it! :biggrinvil:

Well made! :coolvil:


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Frightmaster-General said:


> I love it! :biggrinvil:
> 
> Well made! :coolvil:


That's awesome to hear, thank you! I only hope I've gotten a little bit better at this since then.


----------

